# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  mounting wooden artifacts

## Lydia Moreton

Hello List,

I need help with two different wooden objects that need mounts and cases. One is a  clapboard wall section from a Revolutionary War era house, approximately 5' x 5' wide. The other is a wooden keg torpedo from the Civil War that  was found in the Savannah River. The keg torpedo has been conserved twice and will require specialized care.

Could  you suggest someone that I can contact to find out what types of materials they are using? 

Thanks,
Lydia
912-675-5303
lydia.moreton@hotmail.com

----------


## Paul Brewin

If you still haven't found information, try visiting the Mountmakers Forum *here*. Perhaps there is a useful link or contact for you there. Some independent art installation companies also offer mountmaking services.

----------


## Jamie Hascall

Hi Lydia,

My apologies for not commenting sooner. I'm afraid the issues at hand are object support and protecting fragile surfaces from abrasion. From there, the selection of materials materials will depend on the size, weight, fragility, and what the designer intends. From the description you've given, it sounds like you may need a cradle fabricated from steel and padded with something smooth and gentle such as Volara foam, or possibly Ultrasuede. I'm happy to try to answer things more specifically if you'd like to get in touch directly.

Jamie

----------

